# What's the breed?



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi everyone -- I've tried to figure out what breed this pigeon is, but I'm not having much luck  Some sort of helmet or nun????

Someone on CraigsList posted - it's been showing up in their yard. Thank goodness they recognized it as a fancy pigeon  I contacted them with some tips on catching him/her. If they are successful they'll give me a call to come get it (they have a bunch of other animals and a piji just wouldn't fit in well). I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they can contain it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

thats a Komorner Tumbler , they come in many colors but thats a magpie coloring in what I think to be dun 

http://members.aol.com/duiven/highlight/komorner/komorner.htm
http://www.pigeoncote.com/lancast/lancas15.html
http://www.komornertumbler.com/


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What an adorable bird.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you for the ID and for all informative links Lokota 

I sure hope the woman can catch it - I'd hate to think of it trying to survive on it's own.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, he's a little stunner isn't he!! I hope they manage to catch him for you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the face on her/him, it looks like it's wearing a mink coat....good luck I hope you get it soon


----------

